

A subversive and effective productivity tool - ericn
http://www.renegadeyogi.com/better-living/productivity-better-living/a-subversive-and-effective-productivity-tool/

======
gry
Cache:
[http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:http://...](http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:http://www.renegadeyogi.com/better-
living/productivity-better-living/a-subversive-and-effective-productivity-
tool/&hl=en&strip=1)

Edit: also -- <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1889877>

------
billswift
I've tried three times and can't get this page to load.

~~~
DougWebb
I think that's how it improves your productivity.

